# The rebuild has begun.



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I got my head back from VAC on Thursday. It seriously looks BRAND NEW. I can't believe how nice it is right now; I almost feel guilty putting it back into service. I have pics, but I won't be able to share them until Monday.

As I said in the subject, I have started to build the engine. I pressed on the new crankshaft sprocket today, mangling the woodruff key on the end in the process. I just pried it out and replaced it with the key from the old crankshaft. I then installed the main bearing shells on the block, placed the crankshaft on them, and torqued down the main bearing caps. Woohoo! One step down, only a thousand more to go.


----------

